# Worth waiting for electric atv/utility quad. Thoughts?



## Iceburg Slim (Aug 1, 2019)

Considering purchasing a 4x4 utility quad. However there is some info to be found regarding manufacturers possibly offering electric quads in the not to far off future. Love the thought of the silence(or near silence/stealth) that they will offer when it comes to hunting season. I wont be concerned to much about the range capabilities in comparison to a gas engine version as I wont be running long distances or trails. I have my dirt bike for that. More so for running around the property. Also pulling a flip over shanty and gear out on the ice and perhaps installing a plow for home snow removal. Just wondering if any one shares in the same thoughts and if its worth waiting(if and when it becomes reality) or maybe have an opinion regarding the matter. Thx!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

One winter of heavy snowfall will make you wonder why you waited.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Aren't Bad Boy Buggies electric? Not sure they're still in business come to think of it. They used advertise a lot on hunting shows.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Good question. I’m in the market for a new quad and wondering the same.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I can’t imagine having an electric vehicle based on where I have taken mine but if you play cart path golf, get a golf cart!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Not sure if I'd hanker for an electric quad . Maybe after they've been proven.

I have run a lifted electric cart .2WD for a dozen or so years.
While it's been through some rough stuff , running one in 4WD an extended period or swimming in clay would seem to tire it. Battery weight and center of gravity is likely part of design on new stuff.
Battery lifespan would be another consideration. More so for replacement cost.
Think my batteries (not what a high tech quad would likely have) go for 650 cycles or something. Deep cold seems to rob some vitality.
Costs come out near enough gassers to not say battery beats gas.

Brakes can squeal. Motors can be heard humming. Switches click. Linkages clunk. A deer is going to see movement , if not hear a moving vehicle. There is smell too.

Deer wise if there's quads run in the area I wouldn't throw away a gasser.

I painted my cart to camo it. Added lights. Did see deer from it pre camo.
A doe gave me the stink eye one time. Not sure if she heard me moving earlier (I stopped when I spotted her) or if she saw my lights (unlit). Made covers for the lights and resumed deer not worrying about the cart when still.
But that light glass reflection might have give me away.


----------



## Iceburg Slim (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. You all are making some good points. Only one that I have seen thus far that looks promising or atleast sparks my curiosity to go the electric route is Powerland electric quad. Limited youtube videos on them but kinda gives people an idea of an e-quad . Think they are out of India. Not much else to see out there right now lol. The golf carts are nice but not looking for something that large for my needs. And Waif good to point out deer/animals picking up on motion. That should have stuck out like a sore thumb to me. Something I should have also considered but I didnt. Thx again guys!


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

I build stuff for fun.

One of my latest is an all weather utility cart. 3 wheel - 2 in front - one drive wheel. 1kw 36v motor turning a jackshaft with chain at 1 to five - then 4 to 1 with v belt. Six 12 volt 7 amp hour lead acid batteries wired paired parallel in series. 10 inch wheels. Only a half dozen handmade parts - and the frame/steering of course - all out of 1 1/4 square 14 gauge tubing.

Motorcycle type handlebars with same style speed controller.

Mostly made from scrap - except batteries, motor and speed contoller - and a few lengths of tubing.

Top speed about 7 mph - with enough torque on start up to throw most any unwary rider. A couple miles range on smooth grass. More with lightweight (less than 150 lbs) riders. Bumpy ride ( rigid frame) on rough terrain. Does fair in wet conditions - marginal in snow.

Total cost - under 400 bucks.


Plans - left upgrading easy - plan on 14 inch wheels next year for more ground clearance.

If you dont need 50 mph - its amazing what 1kw motor will do.


----------



## Iceburg Slim (Aug 1, 2019)

Way better then money down and a monthly payment for however long. That sounds like a cool setup.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have money set aside to buy a Yamaha ATV I cannot get. Sounds like the Electric Polaris might be hitting dealerships In early 2022 so I might wait


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I don’t know why anyone would wait for electric, for what? Wait for disappointment? Especially in a first model year. Oh well!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Maybe an Ebike for silence and gas quad for everything else?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

TrailMarker said:


> I don’t know why anyone would wait for electric, for what? Wait for disappointment? Especially in a first model year. Oh well!


Electric cars that are out there are amazing performance wise. Pricewise not so good. I cant imagine an electric quad not being impressive to drive. I would probably cringe at the price though. Just guessing here but new technology is typically expensive and very cool.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the Ebike is good technology, but performance wise, I would just have a hard time believing the quads could be comparable (not even considering price). I see how a golf cart compares to a 570 cc ATV and there is no comparison IMO. It’s kind of like having a 12 foot boat, it gets you on the water, but not all water and conditions are good for a 12 foot boat.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

TrailMarker said:


> I think the Ebike is good technology, but performance wise, I would just have a hard time believing the quads could be comparable (not even considering price). I see how a golf cart compares to a 570 cc ATV and there is no comparison IMO. It’s kind of like having a 12 foot boat, it gets you on the water, but not all water and conditions are good for a 12 foot boat.


Golf carts are ancient technology. Think telsa vs corvette. Not golf cart vs quad.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I don’t mean to knock on the golf carts either, everything has its purpose.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

My next major build project will be a 2 wheel 2WD...ATV tires - twin 1kw motors. Will bite the bullet and spring for LI/PO batteries.

Looking into running worm gear drives to the wheels with one way clutch bearings. Worm drive is greatbfor a compact 10 to 1 gear reduction - but they only work as drive - and get destroyed quickly driven. ( consider going down a steep hill). Thus the one way clutch. Overspeed will simply disengage the drive from the motor' s resistance.


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

I owned a Bad Boy buggy for several years. The pros are that it is silent, smooth, powerful, 4x4, nicely rigged, and comfy. The cons is heavy, 8 lg batteries and of course needs charged. 

In my opinion if it is for single day use trips behind the house or farm they are great. I killed a buck once due to the silent operation of a bad boy. Iwas dropped off and quietly set up a pop up and within 15 minutes I had dnfs in the field....followed in time by a nice buck. However used it once for ice fishing and a short trip killed the batteries. Obviosly it was cold, snow on the ice so it was working with a load on it and towing. Plus electric on out of state hunts is a PIA. Not sure that electric would be any good for plowing

Choice choices

My 02


----------



## Iceburg Slim (Aug 1, 2019)

$$$ is always a considering factor. Agreed the price will be a sticker shock, but hopefully not out of this world, until the technology ages and cost hopefully drops with it. At the same time I dont mind spending money on something I plan on having long term whether it be gas or electric. But the technology is cool for certain applications. 
Thx again everybone for the replies. Just good to get a different perspective. Stay safe and for those who will be heading to the woods for gun opener I wish you luck!


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Bad boy buggys.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

